
Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China - AndrewDucker
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53218704
======
Zenst
I do wonder how this would of been reported prior to COVID-19. Would the
pandemic aspect be as flagged are my thoughts.

